# Anybody heard of Lanber firearms?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I was scowering the local pawn shops today, looking for a good deal on a used semi automatic shotgun. I found a place that had a bunch of old Belgium made A5's, but they weren't what I was looking for. There was a gun there that they guys showed me, the manufacturer was "Lanber." They hadn't heard of it, and neither had it. It was a sweet feeling gun, cycled great, really smooth action, very light. It had a touch of rust on the barrel, but nothing troubling. I will be doing research, as they will give me a heck of a deal on it. Anybody know anything about them?

Serial number: 13-03-07222-96-1270


Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

*Fine Gun*

They are Italian made and a fine shooting gun.I bought one last year from a pawn shop and I have been very pleased with the gun.
I have used it as a primary dove gun for 2 seasons now and over 300 rounds thru it without any problems.
:thumbsup:


----------

